# Sea Sucker Talon Review



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

So, let me give you a small back story on why I was interested in SeaSucker Bike Rack.

I work for a car rental company, and drive a different company car home, usually nightly. Recently, we have started a pilot program and was given a vehicle that I would be using for some period of time.

The reason I mention this is because, bicycle transportation has always been iffy for me. I'm never certain if I will be taking home a vehicle that I can transport my bike in, and if I can, it usually means trunk and the backseat is completely taken up.

If i bought a hitch rack, very seldom would a vehicle I take home have a hitch.

After trying to think of some solutions, I remember seeing "Sea Sucker Bike Racks" posted, I decided to do some research. After seeing the price-tag I was a little turned off, but as we all know, having a quality rack for transporting your expensive and dear bike is going to cost.

When I found out I would be having a Chevy Malibu for a couple months, I decided I didn't want that to affect my riding, so I ordered up a Sea Sucker Talon as a birthday present for myself.

Doing some searches online, I found a good deal at Lakelandgear.com and ordered the Talon for about $250.00 + shipping.

I received a prompt email thanking me for my purchase and was asked to submit a review when I got my item, because they just started carrying this item.

Two weeks went by and I didn't get a shipping update, 3-4 e-mails later, it seems that it was not shipped yet from Sea Sucker (Drop shipping perhaps?). As soon as they got the email and replied, it arrived in just a couple of days.

The item itself is pretty amazing, I'm really digging it.

Here's the deal with this rack, plain and simple - READ THE INSTRUCTIONS.

The "Apply moisture to the sealing edge of your SeaSucker" seems to be a key in having a solid, secure hold. I just use some water from my camelback or bottle of water on each sucker, swish the water around and then attach to car. If you don't have a moist sealing edge, you will not have a good seal.

If you can't tell, I'm pretty pumped about this rack. Used it twice this weekend and got some good feedback from riding buddies and strangers.

I still need to purchase the accessory that allows you to attach it to the vehicle via the window or trunk.

Pluses: Goes on anything, looks cool, portable, isn't permanent, strong, Value

Room for improvement: Case- something to keep it in when not in use, need more regional sales reps, carry in stores so you can see it in person without making a blind purchase.

Overall Opinion: This thing ROCKS! It resolves ALL of my bike transportation needs.

Click on the thumbnails for a larger pic.

Here is a picture of the Talon, itself - This connects to your bike's quick release


Here is the picture of the portion that you secure to your rear wheel


Each "Sucker" has a protective cover when not in use


They even give a free spare "sucker"


This is my bike after attaching the SeaSucker Rack and putting my bike up (you can see some water on the windshield from me getting the seals wet)




Here is the rear wheel


Notice I need to get a padlock for the rack. Also need to purchase the window lock to secure the rack to the car.


My wife being patient as she waits for me taking pictures of my SeaSucker


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

:thumbsup: Congrats. Im in the process of saving up for one and want one bad. Im about half way to a minibomber. will definitely give another review and hope we get a good product (I assume) a lot of exposure. Maybe they will sponsor me  hahahaha. I wouldnt mind being a distributor here in Utah but dont know what type of quantities they would need for me to do that.

So on a scale of 1-10 how happy are you that you got the seasuckers?


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

First impressions, a 10. Super happy. You can grab the mount and rock the car, you'll flex the roof before disconnecting it.

Plus I can put it on anything. And if I get stuck somewhere my wife can bring this and pick me up in her car.

I do wish there was a plastic case for it, but I just use a reuseable cloth grocery bag.

Well see how the Arizona summer works on it in the next few months.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice review. I love mine I will never back to standard rack.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a Nissan 370Z and currently I transport my mountain bike in my hatch. I've been thinking about the SeaSucker Talon for a long time. $250.00 w/ Free shipping is a decent deal. They are also located 2 hours from me in NC.

How long does it take to attach everything?
Do you take off the attachments when you ride to reduce theft?


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

slumpey said:


> I have a Nissan 370Z and currently I transport my mountain bike in my hatch. I've been thinking about the SeaSucker Talon for a long time. $250.00 w/ Free shipping is a decent deal. They are also located 2 hours from me in NC.
> 
> How long does it take to attach everything?
> Do you take off the attachments when you ride to reduce theft?


I use it for my G37s and it attaches in minutes, real simple.

I always take mine off when not in use.


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

slumpey said:


> I have a Nissan 370Z and currently I transport my mountain bike in my hatch. I've been thinking about the SeaSucker Talon for a long time. $250.00 w/ Free shipping is a decent deal. They are also located 2 hours from me in NC.
> 
> How long does it take to attach everything?
> Do you take off the attachments when you ride to reduce theft?


Takes 2-3 minutes to attach. Takes more time getting my bike out of my repair stand, removing the QR front wheel and walking it to the car than it takes to attach.

I do take it off while I'm riding, and even when i purchase the window securing item, I will still take it off and put it in the car while riding.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Odii said:


> Takes 2-3 minutes to attach. Takes more time getting my bike out of my repair stand, removing the QR front wheel and walking it to the car than it takes to attach.
> 
> I do take it off while I'm riding, and even when i purchase the window securing item, I will still take it off and put it in the car while riding.


So tempted now. Especially with getting my Tax Refund credit today. I see you have a Giant Revel 1. I have a Giant Revel 0. At least i know my bike will be compatible.


----------



## tedlove (Jun 23, 2011)

Question! I just got the SeaSucker Talon but haven't had a chance to use it. It looks like the release mechanism to hold the fork down will work fine for my current fork, but how does this contraption work for forks with thru-axles? I pulled it apart quickly this morning and the release thing looks like it would only work for non thru-axle forks...

Anyone have any insight/experience? thanks in advance


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah I have a 15mm and you need an adaptor.

Yakima 15mm Thru-Axle Fork Adaptor | eBay


----------



## higgs (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy with my SeaSucker Talon (have the 15mm Yakima adaptor). Have a Crown Vic and it was the only rack that would fit.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Unrelated to the rack but how do you add your pictures as thumbnails? 

Thankee sai

Steve


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Odii said:


> Here is the rear wheel


Your rear tire is on backwards.


----------

